# ?

## Mishellus

!
   -  ,  ,    . 

     8  ,        .    .
        ,     -         ,        .    .

     ,   . 
    :    ,      .  , ,     . 
 ,      ? - ,      .
 ,        ?  ,    :
-          ;
-        ,     ;
-   ,     . .

   -       ,  ,   ,      .

      ,  :
-          ? (..,   +  ).
-             ?
-      ,          ? 

   -   ,     ,     ( ,  ,  )?

----------

:-)      ,..  ,           ,          ,        . , ,               .       .        ,      ,..      .  ,  ,         ,,.  ,            .         -  ,  ,   ,      ,        -...  ,    ,            .   -     .   ?   . ..      ,

----------


## Mishellus

! 

,       - -    )). 
     .             ?           -    ,      ...

 ,      - ..,    ,  ?)

----------

,        ,  ,          ,         .  ,   ,   :-)

----------


## Mishellus

!  ,  ...))

----------


## z-z-z

!    ,   ,      )))
   ,   (10 ).     .
 ()       .
  )))           ?          ,        ...
   ,    "" ???      ?  ,   ,   ?
     ,  ...?

----------

,    ,    ,  ,   .             ,      - ,      ,      .     .     ?

----------

?

----------


## Storn

> ,    ,    ,  ,   .             ,      - ,      ,      .     .     ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


      .....      .....  50  ?

----------

, 2008 ,      , ,,   .    ,    ?   ,      ,   ? !

----------


## Storn



----------

!       .         .     .     .     ?

----------

:       ,   (..    ).      ,       (             ).        (      )?        ,              ,   -         .            .

----------

.      .    .       . .

----------


## OlgaK

> ,


 :      ?

----------

!  .     .    .             .   (3)        ,      2 . ..  -  ,  .     ( ,  ),  ,      .      .         2    .            . 2  (5.    .)   .        .  -  .        
(  )       .         .
1.     "" (   ?),     ,          (    )?

----------


## Storn

,   "",   .....   ....

----------

> !  .     .    .             .   (3)        ,      2 . ..  -  ,  .     ( ,  ),  ,      .      .         2    .            . 2  (5.    .)   .        .  -  .        
> (  )       .         .
> 1.     "" (   ?),     ,          (    )?


       ,        .

----------

,   ,      ?

----------

!!!   -  ,  ,      ,        5       (   )    ....   ,        ...   .. :          !!!??

----------


## Storn

> .


  ?



> 


   ?

----------

...          9   ...    3  4 ???   ?

----------


## ˸

**,     ?

----------

.....    ,    -   !!    ..

----------


## Storn

**,            .....       ....

----------

!

----------


## ˸

> .


       ,   , ,

----------

.   -2 ,         .      .            ,     .    ,     ,        (  ),       ,    ,      .          , ..     ,  (-)   .        ,               .  ,  . -          ,    ( )         .     ,      ?

----------


## ledi-lisa.72

1.   ,2.   ,3.       .    ,    ,

----------


## ledi-lisa.72

> ? 
> 
> 
> 
>  !
>    -  ,  ,    . 
> 
>      8  ,        .    .
>         ,     -         ,        .    .


    1.   ,2.   ,3.       .    ,    ,

----------


## ledi-lisa.72

> !       .        .     .     .     ?


   ..

----------

> ..


          18   .  18  -   ,   .

----------


## JENT

.   -4 ,         .           ,     .   ,     ?   , .

----------


## Snake Taypan

:     6 .              ().  ,.           .      ,       ,   ().      .  .. ,   ,        .    ! ,  !  ?

----------


## Storn

:Frown:

----------


## Snake Taypan

,   !

----------

> ,   !


,        ,    .4 . 143                  . 81,83 .

----------


## cucis14

!      2010           .           -   .      .     -  11 .    .  .,   ..       .     .     .      .       .          .   !?    -     .       .   .   .     !!!!!         ?     ?      ,   !  -   -            -    -    ?   -         .         !        ?

----------


## .

> .


      .   ,    ...

----------


## cucis14

!        !     - !              !      !  - !

----------


## djedainur

.   :     ,     .         .
    ,     (      ),
     ???    ,      ,     ???

----------


## Nafan

!
  , , ,  .
     ,   ,     7 .    ,     ,     ,   .
      ,    .
       ,     , ..      .
    ,   .
    ,         .         
 ?

----------

> ?


     .

----------


## ALSLOWEN

!
     . . ,.  .   . ,   . ,      ,     .      . 1    .2     ?

----------

> 1


    .  ,     ;              . 



> ?


 38.

----------

!   :      8 .       .         .       ,  . -    ,   ,          ,    ,    , ,    .              .      ,        .       ( 100% ),     18 ,     ,    .  ,       .  ,   (     ),      ,      ,     ,           .

----------


## .

**,          .         , .      .

----------

((((

----------

.  ,     ,  ,     .   ?               ()    ?

----------

!       .        .     .     .     ?

    .     ?

----------


## .

**,          :Embarrassment:

----------

,    :           4 ,       ,          ,        (                 ),         .     .    ,             -        ,              .            ? 
  !!!!

----------


## .

**,  ?     2

----------

!    ,       ,               .   .

----------

> .       .         .      .       ( 100% ),     18 ,     ,    .  ,   (     ),      ,      ,     ,           .


  ,    .      .  ,       ,  , ,     ,  ...
         .     ,  -   ,    ,    ,     1,5  (    , ..   ,    9 ),     ...          ...      ,     ,        ,           .    ,  ????

----------


## .

**  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436925

----------


## Stasymax

,  ,           .     ?    ?   -   ?     ,    .  ,    9 .     (    )   3 (      ,  5).      ?      ,      . 
P.S.   ,     ,    ( 2 .   -    ),           ?   -,   .

----------


## Mechtatelb

!!!
   20 .    ,    19 .
     17 ,      28     ,      ,  .     ,  .      7    ,     - ,           .    1,5   .    ,   2.5 .    :Love:   ,   .
       ,     ! .  .   07.03.2012      .
            !
    ,       ,      !     !
  .

----------


## .

> ,       ,      !


      ? 
-  ?     ?

----------


## OlgaK

*Mechtatelb*              .
        ?

----------

> ,  ,           .     ?    ?   -   ?     ,    .  ,    9 .     (    )   3 (      ,  5).      ?      ,      . 
> P.S.   ,     ,    ( 2 .   -    ),           ?   -,   .


    100%.     ,     ,         .    10 .                  (    1  .).    3   5 . (  ,      (     ).          .              ,  .     ,       ,        ,       500 .  .  !!         (   ,     .    ),             .                    .    ,      .     ,   ?    ,  ,    ?

----------

2 .  12,  8 .          .               .                52.           ..           .                            .

----------

! , .      . ,       . ,        (!) .  1992    -  .        .      1993 .  :             ?         ?    :         1995 ,        -    ,         ,  2011         1995 .       .       :      1992          1993,    2009.   1992         ,               ?

----------


## qwcredit

-  ,        ..
     ,  .. 

------
 ,              -   ..
     -           ..
     -    ,         -      ,     -     ..
      ,    .
          ..
     ,     ..
-------
        -    ..
   .

----------

,   ,     :

    ,   , , ,             ( ,  ,    ...),  +     .            ,     ,     . .    ,        ..       3  (2    ) +   ,       ,            ,         .

   -   ,   ,          ,   ,     18-.           (:   ,      )?

----------

> 100%.     ,     ,         .    10 .                  (    1  .).    3   5 . (  ,      (     ).          .              ,  .     ,       ,        ,       500 .  .  !!         (   ,     .    ),             .                    .    ,      .     ,   ?    ,  ,    ?


    ?  ,   .     .

----------

...     .
    ... 15    - ?!   ...

----------

!     !    (     )  !    ,      !    .        !   .         .    !  ?           !!!!    !

----------

> ,   !


.         ,    ?!         ? ,   ?!

----------

> .   :     ,     .         .
>     ,     (      ),
>      ???    ,      ,     ???


.....      !?     ,     ?!     ((((

----------

,      .....

----------

:





   . 



01  1970  ,

  : , 

. , . , . 

   . 

01  2000 .



            02  1999   .                          .

 ,      .  ,          ,   ,  -         .   ,        ,               .

           .

           .

       .

 ,      .

        //

 .      .

,      . ,    .   ,     .    .



   __________________________

  ___________________

----------

.

----------

,    .         .          .       4 ,       .     ,             .            .       ,       .          ,              ?      ? (   )

----------

?     ,     . ,   , -?           .     ,     !

----------


## vaz

> .


  ,       -    ,       ?




> ,       .


    .




> ,              ?


,                (   ).

----------

> ,       -    ,       ?
> 
> 
>     .
> 
> 
> ,                (   ).


     . ,              . 
  5     ,      ,     .       , ,     .           9 ?

----------

! ,    ,   .  .     (    )  ?                     ,      ?         ,      ?

----------

!  2009 ,  2010  ,  2011      ,        .         ,      ,          ,                 !     ?

----------


## Tan3658

. ,    ,       ,            -.      ,     .         ,      .          .      .     ?

----------

> .


 ...   -   ?   -   ? :Wow:

----------


## vaz

> 


        :      ?
  .  ,     -     !     ,    , , ,       ???            ...

----------


## .

- ?  -  ,      ?      ?

----------

, -  


   , -,      ""

----------


## .

**,   ,         ?  :Smilie: 
        .   -  .

----------

> **,   ,         ? 
>         .   -  .


   ,

----------


## .

> 


 .         .    .

----------


## vaz

*.*,   ,      , , "  "   ,    ,     (  ,  ),       (   ) ,          . -       .               ,       .            (   ,    ,          ..)       -   .   ,  ""      .

----------

> ,


-    ...



> ,        *    -*.      ,


?!   "  "?

----------


## .

> ,       .            (   ,    ,          ..)


     ?         .        .
, , ,       .

----------

*.*,      ...   .     ...    ?! , ,  ...       -  - .



> .     ?


   ,   ,       .    ...

----------


## .

,   ,        . .        ,     ,        ?            ,       . 
 ,        .     .   ?

----------


## pitOOf

,     .
     ,   ,    .              ,              .         .             .
          .                 ?

----------

!
 ,  ,     ,   ,      ,     ,      .       ,  ,   ?
 .

----------


## Mnenie

,           ,       .      ,    ,       .         .     ,   .             .

----------

,   ,    ,    ,   -  ?

----------


## Mnenie



----------

. ,        ,     ( )     , .      (        ,  )      ,      .         (   )       ???????????????

----------


## Mnenie

**,  ,   .

----------


## ..

> 


 

 

. 69.   
 (  )     ,  :
    ,         ; ...

. 70.    
1.       .
3.                  (  ),   .

. 71.    
2.           .





> ,


          ,   ( )

----------


## mara2013

!    ,    (16  2)    .     
    .      ,   ,     .         .        .
 :                          .

----------


## Storn

-

----------


## Billy_B

> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>    . 
> 
> 
> ...


,       ?       :    ,       ...
           -   .

----------

